# MWFF2010 - Artist Roundtable



## Aries84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Greetings all of attendance to MWFF2010; http://www.furfest.org/

I'm thinking about doing a round-table artist's event which would involve a sketchbook, a character you want drawn, and passing the book about for others to draw your character while you draw theirs. I'm looking to see what sort of interest there is in it, as well as the possibility of ordering in pizza and soda for those that attend (I'm estimating $5.00 ea for a slice and soda at least, probably from Gino's East as I could drive and pick it up, saving $$ on delivery and someone hijacking the goods!(It's happened before x3)...so long as it doesn't cost another $20.00 to get back in the gate to park... if there are parking fees .

Problem is... what day? What time? AA closes at 10pm Fri and Sat. Friday is a big drinking 'YAY GREAT TO SEE YOU AGAIN' night for most. Sunday is probably out of the question as everyone leaves that day and packs. I'm thinking Saturday around when people get hungry and the crowd of AA dies off - 7, 8?  Pizza may take 30min-1hr30 to make if they are busy and how much is ordered, thickness, etc. I'd plan on getting soda before hand and water to keep in the car (so it'll prob be whatever temp it is outside), plates, napkins, forks and knives from a dollar store, cutting down on cost. I don't plan on Cups/Ice to keep garbage down and the frequency of spilling.

Also, I'm looking for a headcount on sign-ups so I can see if its' even worth doing. Sure, passing a book about AA is fine, but a round-table in a room would provide for some interesting conversation... plus the food is a draw-in! (har har. pun) Esp since there are VERY LIMITED choices about Rosemont to eat unless you want to pay out the tail for it. Pizza is the best bet for a decently sized group, and prob. the cheapest option.

*So, here's what I'm looking to poll from you;*

Name (on fa):
Day (fri sat sun):
Time best (evening):

As stated in the generic thought of rules for the event below, please be a practiced artist. It would be unfair for others if the best you can do is a stick figure. Expect to put in effort and the quality that the others about you can do. Some artists may be more skilled than others, but so long as it's a comprehensive level of art, please be supportive!

Please keep in mind that I don't want to conflict too much with big events or taking artists out of the alley until later in the evening that wanted to attend, thus losing sales of their own... so after 6 may be good, since everyone leaves/goes for food about that time.


I'll prob pass about a sheet and collect money at the event itself to poll how many of what sort of pizza to order and go pick it up during.


*What sort of rules would there be?*
*Bring your own clean sketchbook* (_at least 30 pages_ to be safe) & pencil/eraser/supplies.
*Character Reference*. Does not need to be colored. Please bring a decent reference (or turn about) of the character you want drawn including helpful things like clothing refs, time period indication, personality, likes and dislikes... basically a character sheet! Please keep it to one-two characters to choose from max, and not have them be too complicated.
*Be a practiced artist.* It's unfair to trade off when the best the other person would get is a stick figure.
*What sort of art trade is required? *Well, a sketch of the character provided would be the base considered. It's probably best so as to keep things flowing and not spend more than 15min on each book. A detailed sketch is great! If someone is able to ink and color in that time for you - consider yourself lucky!
*Don't be a spoil sport.* You'll probably sit next to artists on random. We will pass to the left or right in a circle, not cross-wise to keep things going smoothly and full-circle. You might not get the person you have always admired if it's called an early night, or what you expect. Take everything with a grain of salt and just be happy for the time spent with others. You aren't putting anything into this but time and a hand cramp! Remember that  
*Be in for the long-haul.* Don't just get three people you want and then leave. It's rude. Expect to spend an hour or two with us.
*Be considerate of others*. Be constructive of their work. Any artist bashing will leave you kicked out and a bad reputation to follow you of how you acted. At the very extreme, your sketchbook may be confiscated and any work done removed and given back to the original artist due to disrespect. Some characters may even look alike. In short, _*Don't start drama.*_
*Be clean.* clean up after yourself! Try not to get food/drink on other's sketchbooks. Accidents may happen - just be honest and get help to clean it up.
*Alcohol* I'd rather you didn't drink while doing the event... plus I dont know how old everyone is on top of not being sure it will even be allowed in such a public place. You can bring your own drink but please be non-alcoholic. Should we get pizza for the price estimated above and you put in for it, I plan on including a soda/water from the store.


I may also end up buying extra sketchbooks closer to the date if there are last-min at-con participants... but sketchbooks are pricey to expect to pay up to $8.00-$15.00 for one, depending on what I can get from the craft store. I'd only round up whatever the price was to cover tax on individual sketchbooks 

I think that's about it for now. I'll have to contact the panel programming soon with what we may need (aka just a room, tables, chairs, and garbage). Along with time/dates.
Please let me know if you are interested, have any questions, and fill out that little form up there that references your FA name, time best for you in estimate, etc 

_Nothing is set in stone yet. Anything official will be noted to you should you be interested in the event once I get where it will be located. Fliers may be passed about the AA to established artists as well.
_ 
thank you very much for reading


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jun 20, 2010)

hey hey 
just got your note on FA i will pass on the link to the other artists i know are going =) fyi for me i'm definitely in for this I do have a dealer table as well as my mate as an assistant not sure what time that closes but i'm sure he would be more than happy to wrap up stuff there for me so as far as i'm concerned AA/time to sell stuff isnt a concern that being said if you need any help organizing stuff/getting food i'm more than happy to
the only other interference that i might have is i did make a panel suggestion so there is a chance i may be doing a presentation on the wonders of copic markers =) but i doubt that it would be scheduled that late in the day

Name (on fa): VoodooWolf
Day (fri sat sun): Any is fine tho i would suggest not sunday since as you stated most people are leaving then
Time best (evening):Any is fine as well


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Name (on fa): Bir
Day (fri sat sun): I think the best day would be Saturday. There's more people that day, and we could get more out of the event.
Time best (evening):I haven't gone to MFF before, so I don't know what the panels are like. So for me, any time would be absolutely lovely! I know I'll be there the entire day and all night. xD


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

I think food should definitely be thought about, though, like you said. There's seriously NOTHING In that area for a couple of miles, and even then it's just a little diner and a gas station. XD

Maybe everybody could just bring a little extra cash to donate for some food, ya know? Hell, it's not the best pizza ever, but if through note you told everyone to bring about $5 I'm sure we'd have enough Little Ceasar's pizza to go around. XDDDD Other than that... I dunno. If everyone theoretically brough enough to buy a pizza and a bottle of something to drink (which both of those items could feed multiple people) then we'd definitely have enough food and drinks to feed everyone, unless you're a bunch of ravenous animals.


haha. xD


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bir;

Yeah, that is why I was thinking Ginos (http://www.ginosonhiggins.com/goh_pizza.html). It looks like its 'on the way in' and just a few blocks in drive. Closer than any other location on the map. It's a bit more pricey than cheap dominos/pizza hut pizza, but some may say worth it.. plus their deep has the butter crust... so participating out of towners can experience 'Chicago style deep dish' pizza !! ($15-25  a pizza depending on size and style and topping... so I'd need a commitance of at least 4-5 people eating on one pizza to order a number of them to ensure covering cost. (A medium is 6 slices, large is 8 slices.),... but that would be figured out at-event and ordered there so people can put their money in and I wouldn't be stuck footing an easily 100$+ bill for 4-5 pizzas or however many are needed. Supplies and cans of soda are best bought before hand and can't possibly go bad... other than exploding in the car if it is too cold out - ha... totally just jinxed myself.       Those would be just included in 5$ I think, easy because its only about $0.25 a can in division of a 24 pack of soda. I can always take leftovers home with me due to a more 'out of pocket cost' or sell them out for a quarter extra to whomever wants one. 

for that area, at least a slice and a can of soda for $5.00 is a darn good deal, esp when cheap food at Dennys will cost you more than that by the time you are done with tip and drink - not to mention the hassle of an ass-freezing treck down several blocks if you don't have a car, the lines, the wait.... Leftovers after the first slice round for everyone could be divided. I'm fairly sure $5.00 would cover the whole cost with little to spare, so I'd not be making anything off it other than a couple bucks to cover say, the supplies and gas. (aka 'delivery fee' lol) and the gate.... if it costs me. I hope they negotiate free parking. It's one of the reasons I hate Rosemont.


pretty simple


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, sounds simple enough. xD I'm so used to /not/ having a car, so travelling on foot or by train has always been my options. Lucky you. XD


So yeah! So long as we can guarantee that each person bring around $5-$10, we could have some food. Sweet. You'd think Rosemont would have more... stuff near the convention center, ya know? : / 

I hadn't known the area until I was forced to walk all the way to the gas station for some energy drinks just so I could make it through the night and stay up. Bad, bad. xD If you talk to the people who run the place, though, I'm sure you could achieve free parking because you'd be running a sort-of-panel, ya know? Or at least cheaper parking. I don't know how that stuff works. Again, I don't have a car. I've always walked there. XP 

Sweet. I'm very excited for this, now. This is the only event I have planned for MFF so far. xD Let's hope it happens.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Jun 20, 2010)

Aries84 said:


> Bir;
> 
> Yeah, that is why I was thinking Ginos (http://www.ginosonhiggins.com/goh_pizza.html). It looks like its 'on the way in' and just a few blocks in drive. Closer than any other location on the map.



Actually, Giordano's is closer than Gino's East. Giordano's is at the corner of Higgins and River Road, about 3/4 mile from the Hyatt.



> I hope they negotiate free parking. It's one of the reasons I hate Rosemont.



Yes indeed! Per our contract with the Hyatt, parking is indeed free.


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 20, 2010)

yayyyyyy Duncan <3


also they are about the same in price. I just put in 'pizza' in the area and they looked about the same to drive toward  I'll have to check it out closer to contime.


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope more people sign up, though. : / I want this to happen. 

As for where the pizza is gotten from... I have no idea. I don't drive. The least walking distance for me would be to take the train and bus all the way to Diversey in Chicago, walk across the street, grab a pizza, and come back. XDDDDDD


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll prob tag people that post about it on their journals and pass about fliers/hang stuff up @ con in the AA and dealer room. I can't imagine that simple sort of solicitation is prohibited. It's all in good nature and fun 

It's still a long ways off though. I'll see about booking a 'panel' space, but i'm still unsure about time. I'll throw 7-8 start time for suggestion.. it's about hungry time for most. Sales should die around 6ish i'd think with people going to din and such. :>


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, I believe the dealers room closes at 6, so 6-7 or 7-8 would be the very best time, I'd think, for people to get to the Artist Round Table. Hey, ART.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Jun 21, 2010)

Aries84 said:


> I'll prob tag people that post about it on their journals and pass about fliers/hang stuff up @ con in the AA and dealer room. I can't imagine that simple sort of solicitation is prohibited. It's all in good nature and fun



No hanging flyers up around the hotel, I'm afraid - they get cranky about that. Feel free to pass out flyers in the AA and Dealers Room, though, and we'll also have message boards set up in a central location.



> It's still a long ways off though. I'll see about booking a 'panel' space, but i'm still unsure about time. I'll throw 7-8 start time for suggestion.. it's about hungry time for most. Sales should die around 6ish i'd think with people going to din and such. :>


 
Unfortunately you may be able to get time in a panel room or you can have food, but not both. The only food that the hotel will allow in the function rooms is the food that they provide at their own exquisitely exorbitant prices (and this goes for all hotels, be it FC, AC, FWA, or MFF). Now, what happens in the lobby or in private hotel rooms, well, that's a whole other story. If you do want to set this up as a panel, you can suggest a panel on our website


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm. Well, maybe we can ask for some floor space to have an artist circle on the floor or something. A panel would be great, but if food can't be there then maybe it'd have to be at another time, when artists aren't too hungry to sit for an hour or two to draw. 


I know I'm not part of the MFF team, so if you don't want my input, let me know. Otherwise, I'll stick around and reply with my two cents. X3


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 22, 2010)

really? I wanted to really get dinner but i know hayatt is a stick up the butt about some things. It's not so much as a panel really?? I consider panels to be like.. teaching things. Where as say, this is more like 'space' such as how tabletop gamers have. 

ponder ponder


----------



## Bir (Jun 22, 2010)

Do the game rooms in the basement of the Hyatt allow food?

Otherwise... I can't think of any other way we could acquire tables without actually having a panel, and of course no food. However the game rooms might be different. I /know/ I saw pizza in the game room, which isn't really a game room anymore because they got rid of practically all the games, and then again the food may have been snuck in.... I dunno. You'll just have to call the Hyatt and ask how we can get a space with tables and chairs, that also will allow food. It's the easiest way, they'll figure it out.


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, i was thinking more like gamer space type of setup rather than panel rooms that are chairs and a front table.

at the very least i could order towards the end, pick up and then deal slices like a drug dealer on the corner lol


----------



## Bir (Jun 23, 2010)

Teehee xD 

Ya know, we could always just ask for a bit of floor space and sit in an artist's circle without tables and chairs, and then we'd be allowed food, maybe xP


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 24, 2010)

if not, i guess there's a reason to call us starving artists!

regardless, i think at the end of it, if not allowed to have it 'in room' i'd ask who wants to chip in and go buy it for dinner anyway, a sort of 'errand favor run' because getting food around there is darn near impossible without giving away your first born.

nodnod


----------



## Bir (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, then after the drawing session we could just say whoever wants to hang around for pizza can stay, and we'll have someone go get the food, and we could just hang out in the lobby or eating area. I'm sure lots of people would like to do that, cuz they'll either have to go back to their room to eat or go out for food anyway, so I'm sure they'll be more than willing to just give a few bucks out for food and drink.


----------



## Aries84 (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds like the best way if not allowed any other. I'll prob still be packing water and soda for it as well regardless (plus for my own drinkage/party use)


----------

